
Show HN: I made a fast and distraction-free Tech news reader with serverless - ngvan
https://newssup.com
======
ngvan
I made a fast and distraction-free Tech news reader show the most voted
articles - a react, cross-platform, serverless, react-native-web app.
[https://newssup.com](https://newssup.com)

